# Opinoins on color matched interior



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm on the fence leaning towards not doing this, but just wanted some opinions. I was thinking of replacing the Black suade trim in the car with color matched yellow suade. I love the look of the red interior but not sure if yellow would go over as well. What do you guys think? Anybody have pic of something similar to thier cars?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*mello yellow?*

Mongoose, get a sample and pin it on the door and look at it for a few days. The suede is glued to the panels. it would have to be done by a shop?. unless you have the talents! get the correct yellow and it would blend with the yellow stiching? Why not? you can allways go back to stock,maybe purchase interior panels.Good Luck!:seeya:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It looks great on yellow jacket. There is a guy that did it on ls1gto.com. I think I found it by accident by searching for info on sunroof.

He had yellow swuade and the JHP steerwheel with yellow leather and the JHP guages in matching yellow. It looked very nice.

I'm a PBM on red and I painted all my silver trim PBM and cleared. I looks so much better then the ugly silver.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I say do it. I wish they would have come that way from the factory. Yellow jacket is my favorite color for the GTO, and it should have been produced with a color matched interior.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think black looks better on yellow, it creates lots of contrast and brightens up the yellow. Red might look a bit messy and out of place, just my opinion but if you do it I'd like to see how it turns out.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> I think black looks better on yellow, it creates lots of contrast and brightens up the yellow. Red might look a bit messy and out of place, just my opinion but if you do it I'd like to see how it turns out.


I agree that red wouldn't look right on a yellow jacket GTO. But he said he wants to replace the black suede with yellow suede, not red.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

here's a few of mine, just to give you an idea


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

hey northeast where did you get the yellow suede? i'm considering doing the same.


----------



## GoaTlOver 6.0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> here's a few of mine, just to give you an idea


A GTO in Steeler's colores...perfect.:cheers


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

*I love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Northeast Rod Run said:


> here's a few of mine, just to give you an idea


I am looking to get color matched seats front and rear, mine is a 06 and it is all black with silver gto symbol. I dont have alot of time while i am here in iraq to find the seats does anyone have some advice so i can get my interior done. 

Thanks for the help to who ever responds
Much appreciation


----------

